# Audi Driver International - Castle Combe 18 Sept- from page4



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

* * Update 9th September **

For those attending this event, the organisers (Audi Driver International) have asked for the number of members wishing to display their cars on the TTOC display area.

1 ) Glen 
2 ) Clive

Please post and register your interest

Thanks

Col

Just thought I'd post this up (thanks Gary) details are a bit sketchy at as we are waiting for further information to come through.

Audi Driver International at Castle Combe. Track driving, concours, technical seminars.

Details: For event information, AutoMetrix Publications (01525 750500) or 
www.autometrix.co.uk

Thanks

Col


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just got my *personal invitation* from the boss himself :roll: 
However, as I have a drive on the 19th September (will post details for this one soon) I'm not sure I'll make Castle Combe this year :?

Oh, and btw: you can book the Mariott, Bristol, cheaper on line than Autometrix charges you for it :!:


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I will actually try and I mean try to make this one. I get back from Dubai on the 18th so providing im not jet-lagged I will be there with my little black beast. G  
P.S: I'm talkin about the car :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've been told today that I *have* to be there :!: :!: 
So this means setting of from Bristol at ~ midnight


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Why have you *got* to be there Danni?

Graham


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Neil Birkitt, who writes for Audi Driver and whom we meet regularly at Audi Events, asked kindly :wink: 
I can't really dissappoint him :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can get more information regarding this event, because the link on the Autometrix site ww.audidriverinternational.co.uk only gives pictures of last years event.

What is it?? Can you drive your own car around the circuit??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Multiprocess and welcome to the forum 

Yes, you can drive your own car at Castle Combe. Prices are: -
Full day on track: Â£140
Morning or afternoon on track: Â£80
For both of those the number of track sessions depends on the conditions but you normally get 3 sessions per half day or 6 sessions for the day.
A single 10 minute track session costs Â£30.

Audi Driver International is not only a track day but you will find all clubs _Audi_ there, may this be the TTOC, Audi 100 Club or Club Audi. So expect to see some of the most interesting Audis around.
Most likely you will also find a rare beast from David Suttons Historic Motor Sport Colection.

You will also find traders there like the TT Shop, AmD, Meguiars ... the list is almost endless.

Also, if you are technically inclined there are seminars throughout the day.

The Base (hotel) this year will be the Bristol Marriot where you can join a Gala Dinner on Saturday evening.

For partners not interested in all things car, a trip to Bath will be organised.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I was thinking what a bummer to miss the chance to drive around Castle Combe and then I remembered that

a) I don't own an Audi
b) I'll be at the Nurburgring

     

Have fun


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

If I was to book a morning or afternoon session, how long do you get on the track with 3 sessions??


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Also does the price include any form of insurance??


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi Multi,
Sessions are approx 15 mins,no insurance for your car included.
I'll be taking our TT out, if you do that makes 2 . Come on guys youre not going to crash (as long as brakes not std)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi GT Tuning

I don't intend on crashing but u never know, I assume my normal car insurance will not cover me 

How many sessions do you get in a morning or afternoon slot??

My brakes are the ones that came with the car, so I assume they are standard, what brakes should I have??


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi multi 
Min 3 sessions in morning ,3 in afternoon but prorably more.
What brakes? have alook at our site. Big Big Big ,TT's are very heavy but very capable cars,no brakes into Tower (funny its always there)
is a moment you never forget.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

What sort of wear will there be on the car if I just take it along as it is and drive??

Will my conti tyres need replacing afterwards etc etc??


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

rolandgttuning said:


> no brakes into Tower (funny its always there)
> is a moment you never forget.


I've been there before   Not funny at the time, but afterwards, maybe!

Unfortunately I wont be able to attend, as much as I'd love to. Enjoy you guys.


----------



## mart (May 2, 2004)

can anybody let me know where castle combe is ? and how much notice do you have to give, or can you turn up on the day?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

mart said:


> can anybody let me know where castle combe is ? and how much notice do you have to give, or can you turn up on the day?


How can someone find this forum, but not know how to use Google? :wink:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid ... stle+combe


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

mart said:


> can anybody let me know where castle combe is ? and how much notice do you have to give, or can you turn up on the day?


Castle Coombe is J17 M4 then follow signs for about 7miles


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Multiprocess,

you'll get 6 laps per session. 3 sessions either morning or afternoon = 18 laps. If you'll do full day that'll be 36 laps.

Tyre wear depends on your driving style.
Insurance: about Â£90 for the day with up to Â£10k excess.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

A little more info


























If anyone would like a flier detailing more information please send me a PM.

Col


----------



## mart (May 2, 2004)

i have been reading about the track day and would very much like to go but i am concerned about my brakes as they are standard but would very much still like to go. what recommendations would anbody advice? is it too late to go?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Brake earlier and not as hard and you'll be fine. I've done C.Combe on standard brakes (in my old TT) and you can make up the difference compared with after markets brakes, with just a little more thought and better driving.

Do be fooled into thinking you HAVE to have aftermarket brakes to enjoy trackdays. :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Brake earlier and not as hard and you'll be fine.
> 
> Do be fooled into thinking you HAVE to have aftermarket brakes to enjoy trackdays. :wink:


AFAIK the physics doesn't stand up to that theory.
If you are stopping a car of a fixed weight from a given speed
you put in exactly the same amount of energy into the brakes whether you are a late hard braker or somebody who is smoother between an earlier braking point and the turning point.
In fact there is a school of thought that says that the opposite is true:
if you brake late and hard, you give the brakes more cooling time
between each brake pedal application and there will be less of a tendency
to fade.

You can get great enjoyment with standard brakes at a track day,
especially if it's your first time there.
Drive a little slower than you want to and concentrate on learning the correct lines through the corners, which in itself will give you a huge amount of satisfaction, and when you do get better brakes at some time in the future you will be in a much better position to put in some really fast laps.

I went to Rockingham for the first time last week and when the rain came later in the afternoon it was very tempting to pack up and go home;
but I kept going round (slowly) and I think that it really helped me learn the circuit, and now I can't wait to do a day there with a good weather forecast.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Early surely means longer for the heat to dissapate?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mart said:


> can anybody let me know where castle combe is ?


It's not far from where i live, about 5-10 minutes by car.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mart said:


> is it too late to go?


Not too late, no

You had the rest of the reply already


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> mart said:
> 
> 
> > can anybody let me know where castle combe is ?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I bet Mart now knows exactly where it is!!!

Castle Combe is at the south western fringe of Swindon


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > mart said:
> ...


Well of course he knows.... It's 5-10 minutes from Castle Combe!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


You should do an ordonance survey map, Kevin, stating distances by time


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

clived said:


> Early surely means longer for the heat to dissapate?


Assuming that you always lift off the brake pedal at the same point
(the correct turning point), early on the brakes means longer on the brakes, therefore the pad and disc are in contact (heating up) for longer, hence there is less time during the lap to cool off ......... I think :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Perhaps you're missing the point that earlier braking means a slower speed than late braking hence less energy being put through the system.

TBH I don't know how or why but it works. If you work it out let me know but it doesn't change the fact that it works.

I've done track days with many cars with modded brakes and never did I have to pull out due to the brakes. Yes I couldn't brake as late but I still lapped as fast. Maybe I can just enter the bends better balanced rather than the late breakers being unsettled. Maybe they took worse lines. Maybe I just drove better. I have no idea but regardless of any of it track days aren't racing and you lap to the best of you and the cars ability. Regardless of what you have, you can still have a huge amount of fun and learn to handle your car better.

Which tracks have you driven as it may be those ones are harder on brakes? Which set did you replace the standard ones with?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

scoTTy, maybe we are at cross purposes over this one .....
If I'm going down a straight at 100 mph whether I brake late and hard
or early and gently, I was still going at 100 mph when I applied the brakes
and I still aim to be at the same speed each time at the same turning point for a particular corner.
So in both cases the same mass is being de-accelerated by the same amount .... hence identical energy is being put through the system.

I do agree with you about lap times though (not that one is allowed to
time at a track day :wink: ) I probably do my fastest laps when I am
being smooth and gentle at the approach to a bend but I find it SO difficult
to resist hard late braking, which in consequence means that often get it wrong and can't adhere to the 'slow in, fast out' rule.

The pads I prefer are Ferodo FS 2500; IMO better than coloured stuff. (but I don't want to open up that discussion!).

I've driven Combe, Donington (both circuits), Silverstone GP, Brands Indy, Goodwood and Rockingham.
IMO The hardest circuit on brakes must be Donington GP.

Maybe we should refer this thread to the Braking Ombudsman Service


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

LOL Where's the Ombusdsman when you need it? :roll: :wink:

I guess what I'm suggesting is that you would never have the scenario you outline on a track. If you're going down a straight then you won't be doing 100mph. You'll either be accelerating or decelerating (unless you track with cruise control on!!   ). Therefore if I brake 1 second earlier then it's 1 second less of acceleration (hence a lower initial speed) plus 1 second longer of lighter braking. Since braking is over a longer period the heat build up i.e max temp is less as it is being dispersed over a longer period. It's the max temp/build up that cooks them so this reduces it making the brakes last longer.

I actually don't agree with your point about the energy use being the same. To me that like saying if you do a lap of a track in a fixed time then you'll do the same mpg regardless of whether it was slow and smooth or a trash followed by a really slow section. Energy doesn't balance like that.

Out of your list I haven't done Goodwood or Rockingham. Of the others I'd agree the Donington GP is the hardest on brakes although in my TT I was on the national circuit both times. My experience of the GP one was in a race spec Caterham with slicks for some serious late and heavy braking 8)

Shall we agree to differ?

How about, whilst we're waiting for the ombudsman, we just agree that people should be encouraged to track their cars to have fun and improve their driving ability? :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> LOL Where's the Ombusdsman when you need it? :roll: :wink:
> 
> Shall we agree to differ?
> 
> How about, whilst we're waiting for the ombudsman, we just agree that people should be encouraged to track their cars to have fun and improve their driving ability? :wink:


I agree .... if we keep discussing this we will miss our next track days,
and that would never do, they are a great thing to do :!:

I was going to reply with an extremely long, joke 'Einstein' like energy formula and so I went onto to Google to get some appropriate looking 
stuff to work from, but I found this!!!!!

http://www.audiworld.com/tech/wheel16.shtml

I think I will post it the the main forum.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

HighTT said:


> I agree .... if we keep discussing this we will miss our next track days, and that would never do, they are a great thing to do :!:


What are you doing the 17/18/19 Sept? See the Nurburgring thread. :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > I agree .... if we keep discussing this we will miss our next track days, and that would never do, they are a great thing to do :!:
> ...


I've been smarting over that one for months .... I'm on holiday
in Crete but I know where I would rather be :x 
Have a wonderful (and safe!) time ..... how do you learn the 'ring?
I have enough trouble remembering where I am on the circuit at
any track that is new to me


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

On a normal "short course" you know where the road goes after a few laps and then it's down to learning the surface, best lines etc. With the ring, learning the shape of the track is the first thing and that takes a long times. I think the only way is to go around it hundreds of times.

I've heard people say you don't know it until you've completed 100 laps. I've probably done about 30-40.

I watched videos (about 150 laps worth) before I went the first time and I bought a track guide.

Before the next time I watched more videos probably another 100 laps or so.

Before the last time I watched more videos probably around 50 laps and read and further understood the track guide.

Before this one I've read another guide, my original guide and watched about 50 laps.

The videos help with knowing what's coming and the guides with what to watch out for but there isn't a real substitute for laps.

On a scale of 1 to 10 of ring knowledge, I'd give myself probably a 3 or 4. Not because mines bad but because I know there's still a huge amount to learn about it. At least I don't lose where I am anymore! 

The say that at the 'ring knowledge is everything and when you get passed by old tweaked astras you realise this to be perfectly true. I've passed and been passed by all sorts but each year the number of things passing me decreases. You just gotta watch out for the bikes!!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, is this the ADI thread? :wink: Anyone going?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Oh yeah ! Castle Combe!  :wink:

Everyone go along and have a good time. It's a fab and fast circuit. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

For those attending this event, the organisers (Audi Driver International) have asked for the number of members wishing to display their cars on the TTOC display area.

Please register your interest 

Thanks

Col


----------



## mart (May 2, 2004)

thanks scotty and others for your help, it installs a bit of confidence to go and experiance some fun at castle combe!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

HighTT said:


> If I'm going down a straight at 100 mph whether I brake late and hard
> or early and gently, I was still going at 100 mph when I applied the brakes
> and I still aim to be at the same speed each time at the same turning point for a particular corner.
> So in both cases the same mass is being de-accelerated by the same amount .... hence identical energy is being put through the system.


E = m x v squared
v = s ./. t squared

There you have your time element, HighTT.
Yes, you travel at the same speed and, yes, you arrive at the bend at the same speed.
However, if you brake less hard for longer the heat produced has more time to dissipate.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Well guess this is it hey? My first showing of the PHANTOM TT! U can put my name down for that TTOC display area. 
Cheers, Glen.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

We have the first  nice one Glen 8)

1 ) Glen
2 ) Clived?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Apologies, but for this one I'll be on _the other side _:roll:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Anyone else going??


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Can you just turn up on the day or book in advance?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Stu

Nothing to stop you turning up on the day  It's for those wishing to put their cars on the car club stand (TTOC). The organisers - Audi Driver International required the number of cars we wanted on our stand by last Friday 

I'll give them a call tomorrow and ask them for 5 places :?

Do you want a place with Clive and Glen?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Where in the country is castle combe and how long from Kent is it/

Ta


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As said earlier in the thread:
Castle Combe is just at the south western outskirts of Swindon


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Gav

Along M4, t'other side of Bristol between junctions 18 & 17 before ya get to Chippenham :wink: 

http://www.castlecombecircuit.co.uk/


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

ColDiTT said:


> Gav
> 
> Along M4, t'other side of Bristol between junctions 18 & 17 before ya get to Chippenham :wink:
> 
> http://www.castlecombecircuit.co.uk/


That's if you are coming from Wales, if you are coming from Kent its after Swindon and before Bristol.

Should take you 2 hours

Shame I can't make this event


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Well spotted Vic  I was just testing to see if anyone was paying attention :wink:  plus it was early :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Still gutted I can't make this :?

Damm that great offer for Cruise Control! :evil:

(well, obviously not, cos I'm looking foward to getting it - but y'know what I mean )


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Just a thought - what time you all thinking of leaving the event in t'afternoon?.......

And does anyone who is going have my mobile number?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

_*Really*_ wish I could go too - but it's my daughter's birthday and I have been "told" that I need to "referee" the party :x


----------



## NBirkitt (Sep 9, 2004)

Still a few places left for the Audi-only track day at Castle Combe on Saturday Sept 18

Â£140 for the whole day (6 sessions) Â£80 for half day (3 sessions) Â£30 per single session, additional sesions can also be bought on the day as time and space permits (session each of about 10 minutes track time, enough for 6 or 7 full laps depending on how fast you are!)

Additional drivers are free of charge, so you can share a car, and passengers are free of charge so you can take all your friends around, so long as they all sign an indemnity at the signing-on desk

Crash helmets mandatory but can be hired on the day

Spectator entry is free of charge!

Tel: 01525 750 500 or log on and book at www.audidriverinternational.co.uk

see you there!


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Can anybody else make this link work :?

http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/


----------



## NBirkitt (Sep 9, 2004)

ColDiTT said:


> Can anybody else make this link work :?
> 
> http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/


Works for me, just went to the site straight off the link you posted and made a booking...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Col

apols if I'm stating the bleedin obvious, but.....

On my screen size all that appeared was a red screen.

However - by playing with the scroll bars, right down at the bottom it says 'Start'
When I clicked that I got in


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Got it now  with my small screen I couldn't see the start button.

Thanks DIRY - 'You are a really useful engine'


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

link works just fine


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

We now 10 TTOC stand passes - well, Clive does anyway :wink:

Please contact me or Clive if you'd like one.

Thanks

Col


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Forgive my ignorance but what is a TTOC stand pass???

I have signed up for a full days session, would I benefit??


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

As a club we are invited by ADI to display our cars in our own (TTOC) area. Maximum 10 cars. In essence this means privileged parking 8)

Trust this answers you question :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I "should" be there on another stand, if you have any flyers/mags handy I'll stick some on my car.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Wak said:


> I "should" be there on another stand, if you have any flyers/mags handy I'll stick some on my car.


 let me guess.......amd


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Oooooo, looking forward to this event. It looks like its gonna be a gooden!


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Will be coming on Saturday. Happy to put my car on the stand if it helps boost numbers.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice one aycer :wink:

So far we have the following for the TTOC display stand 

1 ) Glen 
2 ) Clived
3 ) aycer


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

Likewise, I am there and am happy to take advantage of the good parking spot 

Anything that will help get me on the track sooner, is good by my book - too much rubber on my tyres at the moment :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

can you be on the stand and still in the concors


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

So far we have the following for the TTOC display stand 

1 ) Glen 
2 ) Clived 
3 ) aycer
4 ) RMTT

Keep em coming chaps


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> can you be on the stand and still in the concors


Andy

If you're entering the Concours d' Elegance your car will need to be car there for judging, unfortunately cant be on both I'm afraid :?

Col


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm booked up for the trackday 

So will catch up with you guys on the stand during the boring bits!

Hope the weather brightens up.

See you all there.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

All - back from my hols - have got 10 club stand passes from Autometrix. Probably easiest to arrange local hand out now...

TThrill - I think you can both track it and be on the stand


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

All, drop me an IM with a mobile number so I can organise getting a pass to you all!


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

The cruise control fitting has been canned for Saturday. I'm trying to rearrange to come along. Will know more tomorrow.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Slightly off topic but the Boys in Blue will no doubt be very present on the M4 looking out for the Evo/Skoobie boys racing to the Rally GB in Wales.

IIRC South Wales plod prosecuted several hundred last year.

And I know Castle Combe is Wiltshire.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Go the back lanes way, no plods around, go as fast as you can.................famous last words!!! [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Can't do the track bit as it's a company car and I've been told NOT to do it! :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Good to see those of you that made it yesterday - apart from the rain another very well organised Autometrix event I thought.

Interesting to note though that the other car clubs (A2 owners, Quattro etc. etc. etc.) absolutely put us to shame in terms of numbers who attend - this is after all the primary general Audi event of the year - maybe we can do better next year?

Clive


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Sorry guys all sort of s%$t went down in my house Saturday am. Eventually got going early pm and the M5 ground to a halt eventually got off at WSM and drove back home.

It was destined not to be.

But I've not given up hope of meeting you all.


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Clive,

Good to meet you, and everyone else on the stand, excellent day out even if a bit soggy in the Morning.

Driving in the wet was an education  , nice to know the electronic gismos kick in when the skill level is exceeded, (on turn in into camp corner  ) and keeps you pointed in the right direction (unlike some!).

Afternoon session in the dry was tremendous fun, TT's handling making up for power deficiency compared against some models on the track.

Brake fade not a noticeable problem (obviously not trying hard enough!)

As you say shame TTOC couldnâ€™t muster a few more cars  .

There was some talk of a TTOC track day at one point is this still on the cards? I guess with the small number turning up for this event itâ€™s probably not?

Oh did anyone get any pics?

Cheers

Ron


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

I would say this is a must attend day for all TT fans. Despite the difficulty I had keeping my car on the track in the morning sessions, this was the most fun event I have taken part in. The event was well organised by AutoMetrix, with only short queues to get on to track and no more than six cars on track at any one time. There were plenty of exhibitors, including all the old favourites (AMD, GTT, The TT Shop and many more). The vast majority of drivers were very well mannered and, as far as I am aware, no serious damage was sustained.

There was only a small number of TTOC people there, but it was great to meet and talk to new people and those I had met before at Brooklands. Clived, TThrill, Multiprocess and myself were on the TTOC stand from early on, with Wak on the AMD stand . Special thanks goes to the guys from AMD and to Wak, for reasons described below.

For anyone that is interested, this is my personal review of the day:

Morning Sessions: 
Its worth saying straight off that, whilst I have done track sessions before, this was my first in the TT, so I consider myself a novice. As such, whilst I express my opinions below, I do not claim them to be categorical facts. The read is, therefore, more likely to be of use and/or interest to other novices going on a first track day.

Arriving at 08:30, I signed in and listened to the drive briefing. I made the mistake, not knowing the process, of thinking I should get out on track early, whilst there weren't too many cars around. It wasn't actually raining at the time, but the track was incredibly greasy. I was in the first or second group out and found it almost impossible to stay on the black stuff. With the ESP turned off, it really was like driving on sheet ice in places. After the first session I was seriously questioning my ability to drive and the ability of at least my TT in the wet. If was fair to say that when I was pushing it with the ESP off, I spent as much time going backwards and sideways as I did going forwards (much to the amusement of everyone else and my shame). I had a quick chat with the guys from AMD and they suggested softening the suspension in the wet conditions.

The second semi-wet session, saw less spins, but still no real increase in confidence in my or the car's abilities. With the ESP on it was easy to get the car going in a straight line, but impossible to get any power down coming out of the corners. Whilst this was frustrating, I do feel I learnt a lot about the car and would recommend the experience to anyone.

By my third go the rain was coming down hard and the track was very wet. Strangely this made things easier. The track was a lot more predictable and, I guess, I was just taking a lot less chances. Roland from GTT had very kindly agreed to come out with me and give me some pointers. Roland told me that I was simply not using enough of the track and making some of the corners much tighter than they needed to be. As a result, once past the apex (which all seemed very late at CC), I started to actively turn towards the outside of the track, instead of just letting the car drift out as I had been doing. This is a slightly unnerving experience, as it feels a little like you are purposely driving the car off the track. Instantly I felt more able to control slides as they were happening and got a better feeling for the traction available to the car. Thanks to Roland for his help. Incidentally, watching Roland going around in the green GTT car was something to behold. I have no proof, but I would be surprised if anything was going around quicker on that day. If this reflects not only on Roland's driving skills, but GTT's ability to set up a car, I would say this was a pretty good advert.

Afternoon Sessions:

Whilst I had learnt a lot in the morning, it is difficult to say it was that much fun. In the afternoon, however, the Audi God blessed CC and the sun came out. Oh my what a difference a dry track made to my experience of CC. Some friends of mine had turned up and I was keen to impress by at least staying on track. By my first afternoon session, at about 14:00, the track was nearly dry. All but the last corner felt like they had double the grip and suddenly I was throwing the car around. The final corner, Camp, I was still finding hard, but for the rest I had this silly smile on my face as I found more and more grip. No more spins for me, just faster and faster cornering. Suddenly I loved my car again. We hit 120 mph down the main straight and I was enjoying it so much that I nearly plain forgot to break for the 90 degree left at the end of the straight.

By the end of that session I was shaking, tired and incredibly (almost child like) excited. The brakes were smoking and smelling. The wheels were too hot to touch and the coating on the back of the brakes had melted. I seemed to have used a quarter of a tank of fuel in 10 mins, but I was one happy camper. Now I really understand why the more experience people on this forum say you have to replace your brakes. It took nearly 45 mins for them to cool to a level I was happy to go back out.

The second afternoon session was more of the same. Throwing it even harder into each corner, even Camp now had grip. I was probably getting a bit reckless by this stage, but I was having so much fun it was difficult to hold myself back. We were hitting rumble strips all over the place, but never losing traction, just occasionally saying to my passenger "this maybe a little close" or "yup that was a bit too fast". After I stopped after the second session, the fuel gauge appeared to drop whilst I was watching it (don't ask me - I don't understand it either) from having about 20 miles left to none in a few minutes. A quick trip to the petrol station before the final session , but I felt something might be wrong.

The third afternoon session only lasted half a lap. I overtook an A3 on the first corner and as soon as I started to accelerate the car developed a misfire. The engine management light came on and I pulled off the track. A restart failed to cure the problem, so we limped back to the pits. I apologise to Rob my passenger for that session that he only got half a lap. Within 30 minutes Scott from AMD had diagnosed a coil pack failure and to my amazement had sourced a replacement from Wak's boot and fitted it. I can't thank both Wak and AMD enough for this amazing service. For Â£20 + VAT everyone should keep a spare coil pack in the boot - I know I will from now on. For those who know about these things, the failed coil pack was not of the type that commonly fails, but an older version. It appears that the heat from the two previous sessions had just been enough to cook it.

Summary:
This is a great event that you should try to get to if you get a chance. IMHO why spend money on after market suspension, brakes, etc. if you are not going to see what your car can actually do. It was safe and well organised.

The community spirit around the TTs is amazing and I was mind blown by the response to my coil pack problem. I will certainly try to replicate this behaviour if ever I can help another member.

I learnt a lot about my TT in the wet. I learnt to love my TT more in the dry. Oh the mods that this might lead to.

Thanks to everyone that helped make this a great day. More track days please.


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

RMTT glad you had such a good day. If you still feel all hyper after you get home from a track day,you KNOW youve realy had a day to remember! If only more people would give it a go,if you are crap & everyone overtakes you its easy to resort back to polishing only mode.
You have to know what your doing wrong to be able to put it right.
A TT only day at CC would be excellent,to be fair there were a few on the trackon Saturday. Good on you guys !


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Glad to see the track day demon rearing it's head again - we're looking it at....


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Here's a first video:-

Roland is behind me and knowing he's got some poke and only 1 seat I plan on letting him pass, I keep wide as we go round quarry and he's away!  .....he's got a fair bit of acceleration in that beast of his!

http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20040918/rolandgoesforit.wmv
(6mb)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Here are some video high lights from the Recent Track Day Event at Castle Combe organised but the UK publication Audi Driver.

It was an excellent day with the wet and dry sessions, fantastic experience!

Click below if you want the track day experience without the risk! :wink:

http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20040918/cc2004a.wmv

http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20040918/cc2004b.wmv

http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20040918/cc2004c.wmv

http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20040918/rolandgoesforit.wmv

http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20040918/cc2004apr.wmv


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Only just posting because I just got back from sunny Blackpool!!!!

I have to echo what other's have said, and if they had a track day like this every weekend I would be there (well maybe not every weekend, but every other!!).

So good to meet some fellow ******** / TTOC members, thanks to TThril, RMTT, and Clive for making me feel welcome and having a fantastic day.

When is someone going to organise a TT only track day, do you want me to do it?!?!?!

Who would be interested??

I fortunately, until my last few laps didn't have any brown underpant moments, until I hit the last chicane to fast and ended up on the grass!! My wife who is 8 months pregnant, nearly gave birth!!!

Anyway let's get this TT trackday going, let's have some feedback!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

From Wak's vid's it looks like you lot had fun, and Wak you kept Jim honest in his 100 octane stripped out racer. 

WAK you have IM........

Ian.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Apart from Wak's rather excellant videos - does anyone have any pics of this anywhere?

Thank you!


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Just got these today!

pics

Hope this works


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

very nice!  Thank you 

Ok if I give you a buzz tomorrow? (today now  )


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey TThril!!

Where did you get your pictures from??


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Contact prints came through in the post from a John Gaisford (01225 743400) who I assume was an official photographer for the day.

Looked better than the action prints ones (and I could tell it was me, too many black TT's on the day  ) so I thought why not.

I'm pleased with the full size images.


----------

